# Shimano-Hollowtech-Kurbel: kürzbar? Problem bei Gewindescheinden?



## czippi (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei das Bike meines Sohnes zu optimieren.
Es soll u.a. eine andere Kurbel rein. Die originale mit 155mm Länge wiegt incl. Lager u . 3 Kettenblättern (4-Kant-System) sage und Schreibe 1500g !!!
Wenn man jetzt eine gebrauchte Shimano-Hollowtech-Kurbel (175 oder 170mm, LX) nimmt (gibts wie Sand am Meer und ander Kettenblätter auch problemlos erhältlich) und diese kürzt: kommt man bei Kürzung auf 155mm (Mitte Pedallagerachse) in den hohlen Bereich? Könnte dann nämlich Probleme mit den neuen Gewinden geben, oder?

Grüße, Micha


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. November 2008)

eine 175mm Version:






Ich würde mal behaupten das wird Nichts.
Man könnte es aber mit alten LX/XT Kurbeln probieren, die noch kein Hollowtech haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (16. November 2008)

Hi Kuka,
danke, daß Du mal eben deine Kurbel aufgesägt hast 
Das sieht doch garnicht mal so schlecht aus. Wenn man ein kleines bißchen in den Bereich des Holraumes kommt macht das doch nichts. Sehr interessantes Bild.

Merci, Micha


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. November 2008)

hab da nochmla kurz nachgemessen ... es sind ca.: 16,5-17mm vom Gewindegang bis zu dem Beginn des Hohlraumes!

Für das Gewinde benötigst man alleine schon ~14,29mm (9/16")


----------



## stivinix (16. November 2008)

Kurbeln in 155mm gibts zB hier:
http://www.miche.it/scheda.php?id=445&idCat=243
oder hier:
http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html
Gruß
St.


----------



## chowi (17. November 2008)

alte LX Kurbeln bekommste schon für 15.- Tacken

Wo ist das Problem???

Gruß chowi


----------

